# JW and ShCM points query



## pearltheplank (Oct 2, 2010)

If you claim points at an open, can you use them for both Junior Warrant and the show certificate?


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

It depends

You get JW points for each class you win where there are three or more dogs present - you get 1 point for an open show class win and 3 points for a Champ show win. You MUST have three points won at open show level and 3 points at Champ show level - the remainder can be either.

So the answer to your question in that respect, is NO, you cannot use these points towards your Show Certificate of Merit.

The dog needs 25 points to be acquired before the dog is 18 months old to gain it's JW (which also gives it its stud book number and therefore Crufts qualification for life.

=================================

If your dog wins its class and there are less than three dogs present - if there are three classes in the breed, and the dog goes on to win Best of Breed, then you can claim one JW point for the BOB and one Show Certificate of Merit Point for the BOB.

If you get JW points for at least one of your classes, then you don't get anything for Best of Breed.

======================================

Show Certificate of Merit points can only be acquired at Open shows.

You get one point for BOB, 4 points for Group 1, 3 points for Gp2, 2 points for Gp3 and 1 point for Group 4

I 'think' you get 5 points for a BIS win - I will check when I get back if there is anything for RBIS wins. 

You can claim points for your ShCM if a puppy wins Best of Breed and for adult group placings; there are no points for Best Puppy in Breed and Puppy Group Placings. 

FIVE of the 25 points required to claim the Show Certificate of Merit MUST be gained in group competition.

Unlike the JW, there is no time or age limit on how long it takes the dog to get it's ShCM.

HTH


----------



## pearltheplank (Oct 2, 2010)

OK, so the only points that can be used dually are 

If your dog wins its class and there are less than three dogs present - if there are three classes in the breed, and the dog goes on to win Best of Breed, then you can claim one JW point for the BOB and one Show Certificate of Merit Point for the BOB.


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

pearltheplank said:


> OK, so the only points that can be used dually are
> 
> If your dog wins its class and there are less than three dogs present - if there are three classes in the breed, and the dog goes on to win Best of Breed, then you can claim one JW point for the BOB and one Show Certificate of Merit Point for the BOB.


In a nutshell, yes  you have to beat three dogs to get a JW point - so say there were two dogs in each class and one of those dogs was yours - you would get BOB but only one JW point.

The only difference is - if you were the only dog (or say two) present in your breed and won BOB - you still get your Show Certificate of Merit point, but nothing for your JW (assuming the dog is still within its eligible age for the latter)

=============

ETA - not sure if you have seen this - might be of interest

http://www.thekennelclub.org.uk/item/2891/


----------



## pearltheplank (Oct 2, 2010)

Thank you. .


----------

